# Dual DVD Brenner funktioniert nicht!



## Sergo (13. September 2004)

Hi Leute!
Hab mir heut ein Dual Dvd Brenner gekauft! Kann somit 8,5GB auf eine Scheibe quetschen! Sehr gut! Nun hab ich das Problem, dass Nero nicht erkennt, dass ich ein Dual DvD Brenner hab!

Benütze Nero6 und hab es auch im DVD-Modus umgeschalten! Hab auch schon mal versucht eine DVD zu brennen (Datengröße:5.6GB) nur sagt mir dann Nero, dass mein Datenträger zu klein ist !  Was mach ich falsch? 

Danke


----------

